# OT in Cuckoo Nest



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

We here in Cuckoo Nest have daily Occupational Therapy where we make wicker baskets, paint pictures, make potter cups/mugs & other **** lol

Not me lol

Kelly & I fk off, either my mate's company offices, to go online, as I am now, or for lunch or down the beach with bottle of wine to shag lol

Not really

I wish lol

I fancy her

Chubby. My kinda gal 

Large jubblies like my partner 

We do spend too much time together which I feel uncomfortable about. as I'm falling for her

Maybe she is with me

She hugs me tightly when I'm upset

She's getting too close to me I feel uncomfortable

Would I like a relationship with her?

I don't honestly know, aside having an affair with her behind my partner's back

She hasn't told me about how she feels about me; if she does that is

Sooooooo

Should I put her to the test hugging her back & try to kiss her?

Again, I don't know

If she pulls away; brilliant; problem solved

If she responds kissing me back?

I would retract


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe then, taking the issue to her line manager & ask for another key nurse

But I don't want her to get into trouble lest she be sacked from my reporting her

Again, fancying her?

Pushing her away when she crosses her professional line


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Earlier today I put the scrubber to the test

Whilst she hugged, I gently kissed her lips to lips

FFS

She fkn responded

Now I know

I actually asked her why her response

Her reply?

"I have feelings for you. I know it crosses the nurse/patient line, but I cant control my feelings for you. I think I love you; do you have feelings for me?"

I told her to fk off 

Later we were sharing a few bottles of wine on the beach with her coming on to me

Fk


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

What do you all reckon?

To shag or not to shag?

lol


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

OMG

We actually entwined tongues

Fk

Saliva exchange traps me emotionally; more so than shagging

So on the beach the scrubber trapped me

No penetrative but all the rest of the ****


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I might as well go mis per & 136

Actual 136

There's Hengistry Head, a lovely high cliff over the English Channel

Diving board in a swimming pool sorta ****


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Or a MS CP roof; on top of


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Last time I went mis per police phoned where I was.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Thought I knocked off Claire lol


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

& Linda 

lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Do not shag !!


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I wont Blue

Who else has been up her hoo hahh?

lol


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Her front bum 

lol


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

They gave me a shell suit taking my clothes for forensics

My blood they'll find it my blood


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Dude you're wasted! (That's Canadian speak for drunk!)


----------

